# Emergency! please help!!!!!!



## goatkisses87 (Mar 18, 2015)

My dog (a 3 yr old chinese crested powderpuff) came running through the front room this evening with her front legs stuck straight out flat on the floor and her back legs pushing and her head jerking around. I thought she was choking so I ran over and picked her up and looked and felt down her throat and there wasnt anything. She started swaying her body side to side and her eyes got huge and glassy. After a few mins she started panting and acting a little better then about 5 mins later threw up. She then went and hid behind the couch but came out when she thought my kids had food. Now she is laying on the couch and acting lethargic and fell asleep. She is groaning a bit while sleeping and has no interest in me in between these naps and she normally is an in your face and love me now type of dog. I have called all the vets in the area and none will be open until morning. I called a 24 hr place that is 3 hours away to see if there was anything I could do for her here and they said it might have been a seizure. There is no way for me to take her the 3 hr trip bc I have 4 kids that are sleeping right now all under the age of 9 and im divorced with no ine to watch them this late. Is there anything I can do for her until the vet is open in the morning? Anyone have any experience with anything like this? Thank you in advance for any advice given. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds like a seizure, but the cause....? Really need to see a vet.

I would make sure she can't eat anything she wants, sometimes after a seizure dogs will get PICA. So I would watch her close. But it sounds like if you can't get to a vet all you can do is watch. I really worry that giving her anything might make it worse.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just keep an eye on her until you can get to the vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopefully you got the dog to the vet.

Could of gotten into something poisonous or has other issues.

Praying the dog is OK.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My Doberman has seizures. About 1 every 4 months. He gets wobbly and glassy eyed then lies down twitching.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

